# Mk7 1.4 TSI rev hang



## maxvw15 (Aug 28, 2009)

Just curious anyone with a manual 1.4T have a crazy rev hang? I just got my 1.4T 6 speed and its virtually impossible to drive it spiritedly because the rev hang is so bad. Does a tune take care of the rev hang? Is this possibly only a mk7 issue or do the mk6’s have the same issue.. any experience please post! Thanks!!

Also there is mention that the 1.4 does not have a diverter valve? Can anyone back this up? It would seem to me a lack of a dv could be partially responsible for the rev hang.


----------

